# [TIP]  Check the Calendar for upcoming martial arts events



## Bob Hubbard

Found on the tool bar at the top of the screen or by the link here http://www.martialtalk.com/calendar.php our event calendar is good for more than just listing our birthdays.

You can list your events there, and view others upcoming events.

I recomend you use the following titling format for your listings:

Organization : Event : Location : Date

For example:

IGMAA : Annual Summer Camp : Atlantis : July 33rd 3003

You may format the message using the same formating codes as you use with any post.  

Be certain you list the start date correctly.


Any questions or problems, feel free to ask.  


:asian:


----------



## arnisador

I encourage users to make more use of the calendar! Post your events.


----------



## Kirk

Great application!


----------



## cdhall

I just posted the dates for Mr. Speakman's Kenpocamp on the Calendar.  I don't know if that also generates a post or not.
I will try to check this before I post again on What's new or somewhere else.


----------



## arnisador

No automatic post, unfortunatley. Try posting it in Organizations and Events.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *No automatic post, unfortunatley. Try posting it in Organizations and Events. *



Too late.  I did.  Thank you though.


----------

